# Found river knife on Westwater below Little D



## crforbes11 (Jul 19, 2013)

I found a river knife having lunch 10/06/2013 below Little D on Westwater. Let me know the make, type and color and I'll get it back to you. Craig Forbes 719-650-0946.


----------

